# Check your jugs out



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Having recently invested in two new pitchers I can safely say that it has been one of the simplest improvements to my milk steaming. The main reason? Jug size.

I had previously been using a 750ml jug for all milk frothing which was tricky in terms of both getting the wand down to the correct level and the milk level being too shallow. Since investing in a 500ml (for two cups) and 350ml (for singles) I have made huge progress in getting consistent microfoam. In each case the milk is at least half way up the pitcher which I now believe to be the minimum required in order to get good results.

Interestingly I haven't really altered my steaming technique yet the increase in quality of microfoam has been marked. Not sure if others have experienced this (probably obvious!) but for newbies looking for steaming tips I would recommend this as one of the most important.


----------

